# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Viewsonic] Η οθόνη δεν ανάβει (δεν παίρνει ρεύμσ)

## atrwtoss

Στην παλιά μου οθόνη Viewsonic ve700 παλιότερα είχε πρόβλημα ένας πυκνωτης (καθώς αναβόσβηνε το led λειτουργιας) τον οποίο και άλλαξα με επιτυχια και λειτουργούσε κανονικά.Πριν όμως από περίπου 2 μήνες η οθόνη δεν ανάβει..τίποτα νεκρή..το led λειτουργίας δεν ανάβει καθόλου τιποτα..δοκίμασα να αντικαταστησω με καινούργιο τον πυκνωτη που άλλαξα μπας και φταίει αυτός..τον άλλαξα..αλλά τίποτα.Το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας(μετασχηματιστης) λειτουργεί κανονικά...κάτι μου φαίνετε δεν παει καλα μέσα στην οθόνη.Τι πρέπει να κοιτάξω; διαθέτω πολύμετρο μπορώ να μετρήσω..*βάζω και εδώ και το σχηματικό.

Και εδω μπορείτε να δείτε το εσωτερικό(από το google) αλλά αν βοηθάει μπορώ να ανεβάσω μια φωτο.*

----------


## johnnyb

Αυτη η Viewsonic  έχει εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό , το μετασχηματιστή που αναφέρεις . Λες ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά , τον μέτρησες? Πρεπει να σου δινει 12V το βύσμα του στο πολύμετρο 


https://www.chargerbuy.com/replacement-viewsonic-ve700-lcd-monitor-48w-ac-adapter-12v-4a.html

----------

mikemtb73 (20-06-18)

----------


## atrwtoss

> Αυτη η Viewsonic  έχει εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό , το μετασχηματιστή που αναφέρεις . Λες ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά , τον μέτρησες? Πρεπει να σου δινει 12V το βύσμα του στο πολύμετρο 
> 
> 
> https://www.chargerbuy.com/replacement-viewsonic-ve700-lcd-monitor-48w-ac-adapter-12v-4a.html


Ναι φυσικά και το μέτρησα στην πλακέτα δείχνει 12/12,10/12..καθως δεν είναι δυνατο η ακροδέκες του πολύμετρου να μετρησουν το βυσματακι που πάει στην οθόνη γιατι είναι στενό(όχι σαν τα λαπτοπ που μπορείς να δεις το σιδερακι και να τα μετρησεις)..Επίσης δοκίμασα και με ένα άλλο εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό που έχω για λαπτοπ βεβαια έχει ρυθμιση για 15v kai 19v το έβαλα να δοκιμασω μπας και στα 15 αλλά τα ίδια..

----------


## pipilas

???
βαλε το βυσμα πανω αδερφε και μετρα πισω απο το θυληκο
που ειναι στην πλακετα για τα 12 μετα
μετρα εχεις 3v3 εχεις 5v ? στα σταθεροποιητικα
sto button power εχεις ταση στην μια επαφη?

υποτιθεται οταν ανοιγουμε κατι  ...εχουμε και λιγο σχεση και με το πως δουλευει το πολυμετρακι ε?

----------


## atrwtoss

> ???
> βαλε το βυσμα πανω αδερφε και μετρα πισω απο το θυληκο
> που ειναι στην πλακετα για τα 12 μετα
> μετρα εχεις 3v3 εχεις 5v ? στα σταθεροποιητικα
> sto button power εχεις ταση στην μια επαφη?
> 
> υποτιθεται οταν ανοιγουμε κατι  ...εχουμε και λιγο σχεση και με το πως δουλευει το πολυμετρακι ε?


Αυτο λέω κι εγω με το βύσμα πάνω στην πλακετα μετράω 12...button power η ταση που μετρησα ειναι 0,6 αν καταλαβα καλα...κοιτα γνωριζω ορισμενα πραγματα αλλα όχι ολα...μεχρι μετρησεις αλλαγη πυκνωτη,φακης κτλ...αλλα δεν ξέρω να κάνω διάγνωση δεν εχω ιδεα..γι' αυτο και μπηκα στο forum

----------


## geoponic

καλησπερα μετρα στον διακοπτη της οθονη αν παιρνεις ταση

----------


## atrwtoss

> καλησπερα μετρα στον διακοπτη της οθονη αν παιρνεις ταση


Ναι όντως στον διακόπτη power δεν παίρνω τάση 0

----------


## Papas00zas

Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι στο τροφοδοτικο.Το ανοίγεις και βλέπουμε

----------


## atrwtoss

> Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι στο τροφοδοτικο.Το ανοίγεις και βλέπουμε


Μαλλον δεν διαβασες τα προηγουμενα σχολια...Ξαναλέω ότι το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί ΑΨΟΓΑ!!!...καθώς δοκίμασα και με ένα άλλο που είχα και είχα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα...Σε επομένο στάδιο θα ανεβάσω φωτο αν δεν πιστεύεται τι άλλο να πω...

----------


## p270

και εσωτερικα υπαρχει συγουρα τροφοδοτικο για να φτιαξει τις καταληλες τασεις για την λειτουργια τις οθονης

----------


## ezizu

Χρήστο , στην σελίδα 35 στο σχηματικό που έβαλες στο λινκ στο πρωτο ποστ, είναι τα κυκλώματα  τροφοδοσίας (εσωτερικά της συσκευής ).
 Πρέπει να κάνεις μετρήσεις-ελέγχους σε αυτά τα κυκλώματα.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ναι όντως στον διακόπτη power δεν παίρνω τάση 0





> Μάλλον δεν διάβασες τα προηγούμενα σχόλια...Ξαναλέω ότι το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί ΑΨΟΓΑ!!!...καθώς δοκίμασα και με ένα άλλο που είχα και είχα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα...Σε επόμενο στάδιο θα ανεβάσω φώτο αν δεν πιστεύεται τι άλλο να πω...


Τα διάβασα και αυτό ήταν που κατάλαβα με τα λεγόμενα σου.Διότι όταν λες ότι ΔΕΝ έχεις τάση στον διακόπτη τι να υποθέσω; Αν εντωμεταξύ με τα 15 δε έχεις κάψει τίποτα....
Και τα τροφοδοτικά όταν τα υποπτευόμαστε τα δοκιμάζουμε με φορτίο....ΕΚΕΙ πήγε το μυαλό μου.

----------


## atrwtoss

> και εσωτερικα υπαρχει συγουρα τροφοδοτικο για να φτιαξει τις καταληλες τασεις για την λειτουργια τις οθονης



Ναι και εγω αυτο λεω κατι πρεπει να μην παει καλα μέσα...τωρα να πω οτι υπαρχει κατι καμενο..δεν βλεπω με μεγεθυντικο το εψαξα..αρα καποιος πυκνωτής(φουσκομένος δεν βλέπω) καποια αντισταση κατι τετοιο παιζει να φταιει...εμφανισιακά δηλαδη δεν βλέπω κάτι





> Χρήστο , στην σελίδα 35 στο σχηματικό που έβαλες στο λινκ στο πρωτο ποστ, είναι τα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας (εσωτερικά της συσκευής ).
> Πρέπει να κάνεις μετρήσεις-ελέγχους σε αυτά τα κυκλώματα.



Λοιπον εβαλα κάποιες φωτο για να με βοηθησετε περισσοτερο αλλιως δεν θα βγαλω ακρη...το σχηματικο μου φαινετε σε μενα σαν αιγυπτιακα ιερογλυφικα...δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω..συγνώμη αλλά θα χρειαστω καθοδηγηση..απλα στις φωτο που έβαλα πες μου τι ακριβώς να τσεκάρω...και ακόμα καλύτερα αν κατεβάσεις την φωτο στον υπολογιστη και τις ανοιξεις με τη ζωγραφικη και μαρκαρεις αυτα που πρεπει να κοιτάξω..να μου ζωγραφίσεις δηλ ...αλλιως οπως σου ειπα δεν θα βγαλω ακρη δεν έχω τοσες γνώσεις πανω σε αυτό το κομματι (σχηματικό) δυστηχως...στο πολύμετρο η ρυθμιση πρεπει να ειναι 20dvc;;..εκει το έχω;;; ή το βάζω αλλού;;





> Τα διάβασα και αυτό ήταν που κατάλαβα με τα λεγόμενα σου.Διότι όταν λες ότι ΔΕΝ έχεις τάση στον διακόπτη τι να υποθέσω; Αν εντωμεταξύ με τα 15 δε έχεις κάψει τίποτα....
> Και τα τροφοδοτικά όταν τα υποπτευόμαστε τα δοκιμάζουμε με φορτίο....ΕΚΕΙ πήγε το μυαλό μου.



οκ...ναι και εγω αυτό ειπα αν βάλω τα 15v μηπως και καει τιποτα;;;..αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα οτι όλες η συσκευες έχουν μια ασφάλεια σχετικα με την παραπάνω ταση...υπαρχει "αερας" δηλαδη τωρα για 2-3v...γιατι σε ένα παλιο scαnner που έχω παιρνει ταση 12v και το έχω συνδεμένο με αυτό το τροφοδοτικό στα 15v και ολα οκ... 

ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ


https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-g0ljU55lI...8_155912-1.jpg


https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-99jIJfe9a...8_160020-1.jpg


https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-TZQneDjK6...s1600/2121.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να τις βάλεις εδώ;

----------


## mikemtb73

Ό c13 είναι αυτός που άλλαξες?
Κάτι σαν να μην πάει καλά με αυτόν... ( δευτερη φωτο)

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## atrwtoss

> Ό c13 είναι αυτός που άλλαξες?
> Κάτι σαν να μην πάει καλά με αυτόν... ( δευτερη φωτο)
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Τον διπλανό αλλαξα αν κατάλαβα καλα...

----------


## atrwtoss

> Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να τις βάλεις εδώ;


Ε μα ναι δεν μπορω τους περιορισμους μεχρι ταδε ΜΒ μεχρι τόσες διαστασεις.... :Cursing:

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ε μα ναι δεν μπορώ τους περιορισμούς μέχρι τάδε ΜΒ μέχρι τόσες διαστάσεις....


Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχω δει κανονικές φωτογραφίες ανεβασμένες εδώ χωρίς τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.Απλά να ξες ότι εκεί σβήνονται,για εδώ τις κρατάνε. 
Πολύ πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να δούμε το κύκλωμα κοντά στο LM 2596

----------


## atrwtoss

> Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχω δει κανονικές φωτογραφίες ανεβασμένες εδώ χωρίς τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.Απλά να ξες ότι εκεί σβήνονται,για εδώ τις κρατάνε. 
> Πολύ πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να δούμε το κύκλωμα κοντά στο LM 2596


Να το δούμε τι πρέπει να τσεκάρω???

----------


## atrwtoss

Απλά το κάνω ένα up!...τώρα που έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Χρήστο,
αν και πέρασαν 2 έτη από τότε που ανέβασες το τελευταίο post σου, τυγχάνει να διαβάζω σήμερα ολόκληρο το thread κι εκείνο 
που μου προξένησε εντύπωση είναι η τρομερή επιμονή σου ν΄ επισκευάσεις το monitor σου, χωρίς ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις στην επιστήμη 
των Ηλεκτρονικών.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν τα κατάφερες έως σήμερα ν΄ αποκαταστήσεις τη βλάβη σου αλλά αλήθεια πως να βοηθηθείς μέσα από το forum όταν 
πολλοί συνάδελφοι σου απαντούν μ΄ όρους της Ηλεκτρονικής επιστήμης που μάλλον είναι άγνωστοι σε σένα κι εσύ επιμένεις να σου 
δοθεί έτοιμη μία λύση όταν μάλιστα πρόκειται γι΄ εξαρτήματα <επιφανειακής στήριξης> που οι πλακέτες του monitor σου έχουν 
κατασκευαστεί, τεχνολογίας δε τέτοιας που ξεφεύγει από τ΄ όρια των γνώσεων και των πλέον επαϊόντων;
Το σχέδιο που ΄χεις καταβάσει από το manuals.lib δεν ανταποκρίνεται στη κατασκευή του monitor σου πόσο μάλλον που τα σχεδιαγράμματα 
ολοκληρωμένων κυκλωμάτων σου φαίνονται σαν <ιερογλυφικά>, αλλά δυστυχώς στις επισκευές έτσι δουλεύουμε - κάποιος(οι) σχεδιάζει(ουν) 
ένα κύκλωμα η βιομηχανία το κατασκευάζει βάσει του σχεδιαγράμματος κι αν χαλάσει οι τεχνικοί επεμβαίνουν μόνο στο τμήμα που χάλασε, 
κάνουν μετρήσεις χωρίς & με τάση, αντικαθιστούν το(α) χαλασμένο(α) εξάρτημα(τα) κι αποκαθιστούν τη βλάβη -.
Στο δικό σου τώρα θέμα αν η βλάβη είναι κοντά στη τροφοδοσία των 12V (που μάλλον είναι) πάρε τη γραμμή που έρχεται από το jack των 12V 
στ΄ εσωτερικό του monitor προς τα πίσω κι έλεγξε smd (επιφ/κής στήριξης) ασφάλεια (συμβολίζεται με F) αν υπάρχει, διόδους επιφανειακής 
στήριξης/smd που συμβολίζονται με D, (το πολύμετρό σου πρέπει να βρίσκεται στη θέση μέτρησης διόδων, όπου κατά την ορθή φορά μέτρησης 
[κόκκινο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου στη κάθοδο της διόδου, μαύρο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου στην άνοδο της διόδου], πρέπει να μετράς γύρω 
στα 560ΚΩ, ενώ κατά την ανάστροφη φορά [αντίθετα τα καλώδια του πολυμέτρου], η αντίσταση είναι άπειρη, και τρανζίστορς (TRN΄s) smd 
(επιφ/κής στήριξης) όπως μετράς τις διόδους ανά δύο pins, όπου θα προσέχεις αν βρεις 0 αντίσταση ή άπειρη αντίσταση σε κάποιο(α), απ΄ αυτά 
μεταξύ δύο οιονδήποτε pins τότε χρήζουν οπωσδήποτε αντικατάστασης.
Όλες αυτές τις μετρήσεις τις κάνεις χωρίς τη τροφ/σία των 12V.
Αν βρεις κάποιο εξάρτημα κατεστρ/νο τ΄ αντικαθιστάς με ταυτόσημο αγοράζοντάς το από Κατ/μα πώλησης Ηλεκτρ/κών εξαρτ/των στην Ελλάδα 
ή τ΄ Εξωτερικό και κατ΄ αυτό το τρόπο επιλύεται το πρόβλημά σου.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

